# 79’ Alumacraft Lunker 16



## WeedyMcStumps (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello everyone. This is my first build and I’ve been reading, planning, watching videos since July. The boat I grew up using was a trolling motor powered crawdad so this is all new to me. I finally found the boat that fit the specs I was looking for: 16’, at least 50” wide and as affordable as possible (the wife is not to keen on the idea). I ended up finding a 79’ Alumacraft Lunker 16 in decent condition. I just have 2 small leaks to rivet. I got it for almost nothing after picking up another boat, motor and trailer for $150 and selling the motor and scrapping the junk boat for some cash. I picked up an old 2 stroke 40hp Mercury to throw on the back of it. I plan on turning it into a nice little bass boat with everything I can fit in it. I’m hoping to put a livewell in the back 4 storage compartments and a center rod locker. Well here’s the boat when I brought it home in November. I’m waiting for the weather to warm up a bit so I can get started. I’ll probably ask a bunch of stupid questions but this is my first gas powered boat so please bear with me. I don’t know why it rotated my pictures.


----------



## WeedyMcStumps (Feb 12, 2019)

This is what I plan on doing.


----------



## thomasdgs (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks like a great hull to start with. Good to hear you had a plan before even buying the boat, you had purchase criteria. That boat should really move with a 40 on it. Do you have a time line in mind for this build?


----------



## WeedyMcStumps (Feb 13, 2019)

thomasdgs said:


> Looks like a great hull to start with. Good to hear you had a plan before even buying the boat, you had purchase criteria. That boat should really move with a 40 on it. Do you have a time line in mind for this build?


I’m hoping to have it done by June. I want to use it for a bit first before I start building just to see if there is anything that won’t work. I’m going to try and build the framework while still being able to use the boat. I’ll probably do the rear deck first. The 3 seats in my plan will be like jump seats that will have a deck that covers them when they are folded down. If I can pull it off. I’m going to build the livewell this weekend out of a 55g tough tote. It won’t be 55g though. I’m going to cut it down in height and width. Probably to about 20-25g.


----------



## maintenanceguy (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice size for a stable fishing boat. I think you're idea to take it out before doing any modifications is a good one. Easier to see if there are any leaks before you frame anything and you might find out that it doesn't need as much modifying as you are planning.


----------



## RStewart (Feb 13, 2019)

That's a great boat to start with. Best way to pinpoint leaks is to put about 3 inches of water in the boat and get under it and watch for leaks. You'll not only know if it leaks/how bad but also where from. 

If any rivets are leaking don't just try to seal them. Tighten (buck) them first then seal everything. There are a ton of great builds here and while you might not find one that is designed like you want yours, you probably will find ways to do things and ideas to incorporate in yours. 

There's no such thing as a stupid question so ask away. I would also recommend using the search function for questions as well. Might save your some time. 

Look forward to watching your progress.


----------



## WeedyMcStumps (Feb 14, 2019)

I’ve already filled out and found the two little leaks. I’m going to replace the rich and then coat all of the rivets with Coat It. I just really want to see how it floats and drifts before I start building it. And get some fishing in before I can’t.


----------



## WeedyMcStumps (Feb 14, 2019)

maintenanceguy said:


> Nice size for a stable fishing boat. I think you're idea to take it out before doing any modifications is a good one. Easier to see if there are any leaks before you frame anything and you might find out that it doesn't need as much modifying as you are planning.


I see you’re in south Jersey. I just moved to Newark De not to long ago. Any decent places to fish around here?


----------



## WeedyMcStumps (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## WeedyMcStumps (Jun 29, 2019)

Life got in the way for a bit but I’ve been making slow progress. Got all the rivets tightened up and sealed. Some painting and redid the floor. I have carpet in too and started framing the deck. I’ll get some more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## WeedyMcStumps (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 30, 2019)

It cleaned up nicely. Keep up the good work. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WeedyMcStumps (Jun 30, 2019)

Got some more done.


----------



## kooldecker (Jul 7, 2019)

thats coming along nicely! im presently involved in one myself. ill be posting it soon. where yat in south jersey? im in deptford myself. always good to see locals on these boards lol


----------



## WeedyMcStumps (Jul 12, 2019)

I’m actually in Newark DE


----------



## WeedyMcStumps (Aug 4, 2019)

Just a little more progress. All the framing is cut for the front deck. The livewell is insulated. Now to frame the back deck and rivet everything. Then some wiring. Then deck carpet and finally install the motor. And FISH.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 4, 2019)

Sure is a clean job of framing in for the front deck. Nicely done.


----------



## WeedyMcStumps (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## WeedyMcStumps (Aug 31, 2019)

Little by little


----------



## WeedyMcStumps (Sep 2, 2019)

Just a few odd cuts of aluminum needed. A few pieces of panel for the sides and I can rivets everything in.


----------



## WeedyMcStumps (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Pector55 (Sep 22, 2019)

Wow! Another Lunker restore. I have owned Trackers but I'll say that these Alumacraft boats sure were built well to be surviving all these years. Your boat looks fantastic and nice work on all that framing!


----------



## WeedyMcStumps (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks. I haven’t had much time to work on it. I’d say I’m 70% done. I’ll pop some more pictures up when I’m done.


----------



## WeedyMcStumps (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## WeedyMcStumps (Jul 19, 2020)




----------

